# When will microsoft release windows 8?



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm still waiting on news. Will Windows 8 be released 10/1/2012 ?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

nobody know - depend upon how well all the testing goes.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

sobeit said:


> nobody know - depend upon how well all the testing goes.


God... I bet its not going well.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

All that can be said with certainty is that Windows 8 will be released when it is released. When that will be nobody really knows. Microsoft has a long history of late releases and at the present time a release data has yet to be announced.

It all depends on how the testing process goes. All non-trivial software has bugs. The testing of a software product as complex as Windows 8 is a very lengthy and complex process. As any professional developer will tell you, writing the software is the easy part. Finding and correcting all the problems found is the hard part.

Edit: At the present time it would be premature to say that the testing process is not going well. It may actually be going better than anticipated. The release of a preview gives people the impression that just about everything is ready to go. Nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

LMiller7 said:


> All that can be said with certainty is that Windows 8 will be released when it is released. When that will be nobody really knows. Microsoft has a long history of late releases and at the present time a release data has yet to be announced.
> 
> It all depends on how the testing process goes. All non-trivial software has bugs. The testing of a software product as complex as Windows 8 is a very lengthy and complex process. As any professional developer will tell you, writing the software is the easy part. Finding and correcting all the problems found is the hard part.
> 
> Edit: At the present time it would be premature to say that the testing process is not going well. It may actually be going better than anticipated. The release of a preview gives people the impression that just about everything is ready to go. Nothing could be further from the truth.


I have to say you're diffidently right. I'm just sick and tired of windows 7. I'm ready buy windows 8. I'm not down for testing the beta though. Or preview as they call it. I just want an OS that doesn't freeze with the AMD 8-Core Cpu...


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

You may have hardware issues. If that is the case a new OS won't help.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I just got windows 8 upgrade for windows 7 pro; I've got to say... It’s not half bad with AMD's FX 8150 8-Core why better because it is fast plus opens the screen from your new "home page"... The (START TAB) everybody has to re-call that tab even if you're not a computer nut you know you played cards at work and didn't do your job... 

How I use windows 8 \
I setup all the basic stuff, removed software from windows 7 before I did the upgrade. Then restarted my machine and then ran the disk from inside windows 7 again... Mind you after you begin installing your machine will restart it took around 39 mins to install fully. 

First thing I seen was your live account of any nature can and will be your sign-in to windows 8. Once you complete this task, you're able to mess around with the OS.

I'm using a 26" Inch Sanyo LCD HD TV with the Resolution set to 1366 X 768. You can't go below like x 768 or something or the apps will not run. Not sure if that screen resolution will work for you but it did for me... Most of my software work. BD A/V didn't work, but Malware bytes worked just fine and upgraded to 5 after the setup was installed so for me some old software I have must be re-downloaded... I found it easy though.

I ran into PowerDVD 10 not working but Nero 11's Kwik Media works, mainly for people that watch emulation blu-rays. CPUID works, ANYDVD works, Img Burn works, Microsoft word 2010 works, CCleaner works, Steam works but freeze time to time. Diablo III works, GIMP 2 also works. There are many programs that still work and if you upgrade with this software already on your computer you may have to redownloaded a few like Virtual Clone Drive. Probably could have been the main one.

Now once you get your software instaledl, on your pc it'll be time to take it for a test drive.

You're probably already wondering... It’s not the same at all; few key things like system files and ex-hdd come from the bottom task bar. Start Tab > Scroll to the right > Search (APPS) - (SETTINGS) make sure you have your mouse all the way against the right of screen to find search. Once on the apps tab: TYPE WHAT YOU'RE LOOKING FOR!!

For Example:

Start TAB > SROLL RIGHT > PUSH MOUSE OVER AND UP > SEARCH TAB > APPS > YOUR APP SEARCH.

Just as easy for settings to SHUT DOWN. Or tweak settings, it’s a very vast field that will confuse older people that haven't ever used a pc.

1 - 10

Design: 8
Speed: 8
Stable /lag free: 9
NO ERRORS: 7
Windows software compatibility: 7
Video Playback: 10
Running high end games: 9
Fun to use: 9
Hardware compatibility: 10
Ease of upgrade: 9
Software responding: 8

From just one day of using windows 8, I can tell you it’s worth the 70 dollars to upgrade from windows 7 to 8.

One thing it doesn't is start up faster with a regular hard drive from Seagate rpm 7200. In 1TB GB Size and 32 MB Cache.

Updates will create very long black screen after update windows 8. Make sure and keep some kind of anti-malware software for peace of mind. 

Overall: 8.50 

Excellent OS.


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Lol it was released yesterday  

It's a lot cheaper compared to Win7
It's currently ($40)
But windows is expected to change the price sometime in the beginning of January (depending on the sales)


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

TeenScripts said:


> Lol it was released yesterday
> 
> It's a lot cheaper compared to Win7
> It's currently ($40)
> But windows is expected to change the price sometime in the beginning of January (depending on the sales)


At bestbuy around my area it cost me 69.99 plus tax it was 75.48.. Its not 40 dollars.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Dev in need said:


> At bestbuy around my area it cost me 69.99 plus tax it was 75.48.. Its not 40 dollars.


the 40 bucks is if you purchase then download from Microsoft.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

sobeit said:


> the 40 bucks is if you purchase then download from Microsoft.


Oh.


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Ya at MicroCenter The upgrade is $40
Unless you buy a new computer....


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

TeenScripts said:


> Ya at MicroCenter The upgrade is $40
> Unless you buy a new computer....


Wish I would of knew this before.. Haha..

Oh well, I have the 32 and 64 bit disk and a card with a product key.. Eh it feels good to have the real copy as well..


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Dev in need said:


> Wish I would of knew this before.. Haha..
> 
> Oh well, I have the 32 and 64 bit disk and a card with a product key.. Eh it feels good to have the real copy as well..


IMO, it is better to have a real copy


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

When you download, it gives you an option to safe the file as an .iso which you can then burn to a dvd to install from


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

TeenScripts said:


> Lol it was released yesterday
> 
> It's a lot cheaper compared to Win7
> It's currently ($40)
> But windows is expected to change the price sometime in the beginning of January (depending on the sales)


Whats really funny is you say that laughing when the topic was originally created in May when the release date was unknown. So the question was completely legitimate at that time.

the Original Poster updated it after he had gotten his copy of Win8 to bump the topic up and you respond laughing thinking that he didnt know. :banghead::rofl:


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

I wasn't laughing I was stating the facts as I responded on Saturday :3 and so did many other members (I was also giving the price in case others who had visited the thread didn't know)

:rofl: <-that is a laughing face


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Junior777 said:


> Whats really funny is you say that laughing when the topic was originally created in May when the release date was unknown. So the question was completely legitimate at that time.
> 
> the Original Poster updated it after he had gotten his copy of Win8 to bump the topic up and you respond laughing thinking that he didnt know. :banghead::rofl:


Yeah so?

I didn't feel I should make another thread in which, I had already talked about Windows 8.. I had to express my feelings of the Operating System with you guys. So far windows 8 has its up and downs. Mostly Up but some downs that are hard to adjust too..

Eh.. A few programs don't work that did with 7. BUT! AMD 8150 works better then before. So thats enough for me.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I personally think its a lot faster especially bootup and shutdown but it does move faster between screens as well. For me that's the only plus as I installed Stardoch8 to put back the Start Menu and did a registry tweak to make it boot to desktop.
http://helpdeskgeek.com/windows-8/bo...-start-screen/


----------

